# Newbie to forums



## Jayuk2901 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi. Just looking for what people might think to a ph stack I've purchased.

i got alphaform labs full stack of megavol extreme, trenavol max and epi with an atd pct.

the recommended stack is 4 weeks meg 30/30/30/30/. Straight into 4 weeks tren 90/90/90/90 and then straight into 4 weeks epi 30/30/30/30. With the pct cycle to finish. I was thinking more like meg at 10/20/20/30 tren at 30/30/60/60 and epi 30/30/30/30

ive used epi before with 2 successful cycles.

diets good and I'll be running oct throughout. Stopping creatine whilst on cycle and saving daa and trib for pct as I'm aware atd will not boost natural test.

is this stack over the top?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Jayuk2901 said:


> Hi. Just looking for what people might think to a ph stack I've purchased.
> 
> i got alphaform labs full stack of megavol extreme, trenavol max and epi with an atd pct.
> 
> ...


welcome.

am i reading this right? you want to do three consecutive PH cycles?


----------



## Jayuk2901 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just what was suggested to me. I thought it was a bit ott.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard,I would look for the number for liver transplants and keep it close.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Jayuk2901 said:


> Just what was suggested to me. I thought it was a bit ott.


you shouldnt run them that long, i know the tren will be non-mythelated so its not as harsh as a mytehlated PH...

im not sure about meg personally, but i would stack epi and tren and do a six week cycle on them


----------



## Jayuk2901 (Aug 31, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Welcome aboard,I would look for the number for liver transplants and keep it close.


I thought it was too much but that's why I'm here for a little extra guidance. I'm aware of the liver stress so what would people suggest?

Should I be running these three as separate cycles? And in what order? Or can I stack two of them together?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Jayuk2901 said:


> I thought it was too much but that's why I'm here for a little extra guidance. I'm aware of the liver stress so what would people suggest?
> 
> Should I be running these three as separate cycles? And in what order? Or can I stack two of them together?


read my last post, epi/tren stack, six weeks


----------



## Jayuk2901 (Aug 31, 2014)

zasker said:


> you shouldnt run them that long, i know the tren will be non-mythelated so its not as harsh as a mytehlated PH...
> 
> im not sure about meg personally, but i would stack epi and tren and do a six week cycle on them


Thanks dude. I think that's what I'll do.


----------

